# Mon chargeur MagSafe me prends pour un jambon !



## Alucard (17 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Je requiert votre aide, car là vraiment, je ne comprends plus rien ! En gros, j'ai un problème avec mon Macbook Pro et mon chargeur MagSafe. Pendant quelque temps, il ne chargeait que par intermittence; plus de charge et plus de diode pendant 2-3 jours, puis ça revient, puis ça repart... Incompréhensible.

Je vais donc voir mon revendeur agrée Apple pour lui montrer la machine et le chargeur. Pour simplifier ce qui va suivre, jappellerai les 2 parties de mon chargeur la partie A (celle qui se branche à l'ordi) et la partie B (celle qui se branche à la prise murale).

Mr Suporteknik prend mon Mac, la partie A de *mon *chargeur et le branche à la partie B de *son *chargeur à lui. Première surprise, la diode s'allume... Il procède à quelques tests et son verdict est sans appel : mon chargeur est en parfaite santé, ainsi que ma batterie. Alleluia, je vais pouvoir rentrer chez moi et reprendre le cours de ma vie en chargeant mon Mac quand je veux chez moi.

De retour à mon domicile, tout content, je branche mon Mac à la prise murale et là, stupeur, la diode ne s'allume pas et mon Mac ne se charge pas. Je retourne donc chez mon revendeur Apple et je lui demande d'essayer de brancher mon Mac avec MON chargeur uniquement, partie A + B, sur sa prise murale (pensant que ma partie B était grillée...). Mais toujours pareil, au magasin, TOUT MARCHE PARFAITEMENT BIEN.

Mais pas chez moi... pourtant, j'ai fait la moitié des prises de mon appart, j'ai une freebox V6 + une 360 + une Wii + une télé + un PC portable + un frigo + tout ce qu'on peut avoir dans une maison qui fonctionne parfaitement bien. Mon installation électrique a été refaite en Octobre donc normalement pas de problème, tout devrait fonctionner. Seul petit détail : j'ai rencontré ces problèmes à partir du moment où le propriétaire de l'appart voisin à commencé des travaux chez lui... Il refait l'appart.

Avez-vous déjà eu vent de ce genre de problèmes ? Avez vous une idée d'où cela peut venir ? Car ne pas pouvoir charger son Mac chez soi, c'est embêtant! 

Merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## r e m y (17 Mai 2012)

Demande à Mr Suporteknik de tester ton voisin! et si c'est lui le pb, change de voisin...

non plus sérieusement essaie dez toi de changer la partie B du chargeur. 
Normalement tu as soit la petite tête 







Soit un cable rallonge...






Peut-être l'un des 2 est défaillant


----------



## Alucard (17 Mai 2012)

Oui j'ai également pensé au début que c'était la partie B qui était défaillante, seulement la deuxième fois où je suis allé chez le support technique, je lui ai demandé de tester uniquement mon chargeur (ma partie A + ma partie B) et la comme par magie chez lui ça marche, la diode s'allume.

Cependant, je viens de tester mon chargeur à nouveau et pour le moment ça s'allume. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a comme un faux contact au niveau de la jointure du cable et de la "tête de branchement" en forme de L que l'on connecte au Mac. Quand je joue avec le cable, il s'allume et s'éteint par intermittence. 

Ce qui est fou, c'est que hier j'avais beau bouger le cable, rien n'y faisait !! Les travaux sont finis en revanche... 

Je vais attendre un petit peu, et si il y a encore un truc inédit je reviendrai en parler  Sinon, je vais clore le sujet.


----------



## arthurr (17 Mai 2012)

j'ai le même souci que toi avec un mbp de 2010, j'ai un faut contact dans la fiche qui se branche à l'ordi...

en général le pousse assez fort le fil dans la tète de la fiche et ça fonctionne, par contre si je bouge un rien mon ordi mon mac ne charge plus...

c'est assez ralant...surtout quand tu bosses avec le mac sur tes genoux ou dans ton lit...


j'ai déja essayé de démonter la fiche, mais je ne vois pas comment faire, si quelqu'un à un tuto la dessus ça serait parfait


----------



## kashikoy (17 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,  Si jamais tu as une multiprise essaie sans ... Hormis ça je ne vois pas puisque l intégralité (A + B) fonctionne chez le revendeur ...


----------



## blagman (18 Mai 2012)

salut à toi!

J'avais posté il y a 3 mois un sujet similaire. En effet, chaque fois que je branchais mon mbp 13, le chargeur marchait 10 secondes, puis il faisait sauter les plombs de chez moi. Après avoir cru que c'était le chargeur, je me suis rendu compte que c'était mon installation électrique qui était défaillante, car dès que je branchais un appareil électrique avec une forte consommation d'énergie (genre un ordi fixe, un aspirateur etc.) les plombs sautaient. Pour faire rapide (car je ne m'y connais pas assez, c'est quelqu'un de ma famille qui m'a réparé ça), il m'a expliqué que qu'il fallait juste revisser les vis qu'il y avait derrière les plombs, sur le compteur (ne m'en demande pas plus, je ne suis pas doué la dedans). Effectivement, depuis son passage, tout marche à merveille.

Donc vu que ton voisin a fait des travaux, il se peut qu'il ait soit endommagé le circuit électrique d'un partie de chez toi, soit il faut vérifier le compteur. 
Bon courage,
cordialement


----------



## Alucard (19 Mai 2012)

Merci pour vos réactions.

Après quelques jours, il s'avère que c'était vraisemblablement un faux contact dans la tête de connexion du Magsafe. Sale came quand même ce chargeur... toujours bien traité, pas un câble dénudé rien ! Et pourtant, il me fallait toucher le cable pour arriver à avoir une charge. 

Je pense que le vendeur a eu un coup de chance lorsqu'il l'a branché au magasin. Cela a fini par marcher ici aussi, puis à force de tripoter le cable j'ai l'impression qu'il ne marche plus du tout maintenant.

Je pense que je vais y retourner, il va faire des tests et voir que le cable est mort. Vu l'état, peut être je pourrai avoir un chargeur reconditionné ou un bon prix sur un nouveau chargeur ?


----------



## dexteriole (24 Mars 2014)

Salut, je déterre ce post si ça peut aider quelqu'un, même soucis pour moi, la diode s'allume et s'éteint toutes les 10 secondes, et l'écran ajuste la luminosité à chaque fois donc grosse galère.

Je suis sur un Mac Book Pro 2010, et la charge se fait que lorsque l'ordi est éteint (ça coupe aussi mais moins souvent) ordi allumé, je reste bloqué à 5%. (à non je vois 6% à l'instant, en 1% en 20mn Youhou ! )

J'ai trouvé un TUTO pour réparer la tête du Magsafe, mais sur un autre forum, donc je sais pas si j'ai le droit de poster le lien.

Je pense que je vais tester et au pire j'irai à la boutique, mais si je peux le sauver

Dites moi si je peux poster le lien sinon MP pour les aventurier du fer à souder !!


----------



## r e m y (24 Mars 2014)

Certains meulent légèrement la tête du MagSafe (le bloc métallique entourant les contacts) pour raccourcir cette tête et faire en sorte que les contacts appuient plus facilement sur ceux de la prise du Mac

Attention à faire ça proprement pour garder un plan de contact bien plan et perpendiculaire aux contacts si vous voulez garder une bonne "accroche" magnétique.

Si vous n'avez jamais manié une meule type Dremel, passez votre chemin, le remède risque d'être pire que le mal.


----------

